# Raw eggs in the blender



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

Decided to have 5 whole eggs last night before I went to bed.

Now it feels like my stomach is doing cart wheels.

Gas and cramps all morning.

Is this normal?


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Should have scrambled them.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Graham-jack said:


> Decided to have 5 whole eggs last night before I went to bed.
> 
> Now it feels like my stomach is doing cart wheels.
> 
> ...


as long as there lion marked there inoculated against salmonella so you can eat them raw mate if not er your screwed lol.


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

Simspin said:


> as long as there lion marked there inoculated against salmonella so you can eat them raw mate if not er your screwed lol.


They're lion quality.

Just feel awful. It's not food poisoning lol Just got the sh!ts.

I can still eat, maybe it is because I have gone from one diet of 80g per protein a day to 180g per day.


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

Ah have you just starting upping the protein and sorting out your diet?

If so well this is normal.. Your body will take time to adapt to the new intakes.

I still wouldn't recommend raw eggs in the blender


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

bicurl said:


> Ah have you just starting upping the protein and sorting out your diet?
> 
> If so well this is normal.. Your body will take time to adapt to the new intakes.
> 
> I still wouldn't recommend raw eggs in the blender


I'm never taking them again.

Going to stick to chicken breat, tuna, fish fillets etc...

So this is pretty normall for somebody who has incrased their protein intake by about 100g?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

I would give the eggs another go, but at least cook them first. Better protein bio availability and you won't get bad stomach cramps.


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Well to know for sure only way is to wait until your better and down some more  I usually have 1 or 2 raw a day never had a prob, if its good enough for rocky is good enough for me!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

ive had them before never had a problem although its not the best thing to do


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Why it's a waste--fact


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I wouldn't do more than one or two raw eggs, I quite like them. But I prefer scrambled eggs. As a quick tip, when you scramble your eggs, add one tablespoon of water for each egg, makes it very very smooth. You can still add your splash of milk as normal.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

I like raw eggs in shakes. Ideally you would arguably have raw yolks with some whey and/or shop bought liquid egg whites then use the left over whites from your yolks in an omlette with a couple more full eggs... if that makes sense. Raw eggs are good. I blend all my bits together and then add the eggs and give just a quick blend as I do believe there might be some issure with damaging the fats in yolks if your blend loads.... but the jury is still out.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I think The body can break down and absorb only 50% of the protein from raw eggs. Such a waste of good eggs


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> I think The body can break down and absorb only 50% of the protein from raw eggs. Such a waste of good eggs


Yeah this is true, around 50% bioavailability only from raw eggs but 90%+ when lightly cooked... cooking increases the 'economy' of egg protein a lot.

Used to take them raw and never had an issue with them, but just something about the thought of blended raw eggs makes me want to hurl... doesn't sound nice at all!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Yeah this is true, *around 50% bioavailability only from raw eggs but 90%+ when lightly cooked... cooking increases the 'economy' of egg protein a lot.*
> 
> Used to take them raw and never had an issue with them, but just something about the thought of blended raw eggs makes me want to hurl... doesn't sound nice at all!


My mates all still do this despite telling them. I say theres only 50% bioavailability and I just get "but mate I dont even know what that means its not doing me no harm" *face palm* even after I explain it equates to in idiot caveman terms 1 cooked egg 6g, 1 raw egg 3g gram ugg ugg scratch ass,


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

I don't get why people do this. Isn't there something that doesn't become available in the eggs until their cooked anyway? Not worth the salmonella risk :-/

Besides, there's better protein sources that are easier to access than eggs that can be drank (I.e whey isolate)


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

AaronHudson said:


> I don't get why people do this. Isn't there something that doesn't become available in the eggs until their cooked anyway? Not worth the salmonella risk :-/
> 
> *Besides, there's better protein sources that are easier to access than eggs that can be drank (I.e whey isolate*)


30 raw eggs amounts to a about 3 quid though whey isolate is about 20 times more expensive. Its usually more cost than convienience.


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> 30 raw eggs amounts to a about 3 quid though whey isolate is about 20 times more expensive. Its usually more cost than convienience.


I don't know. Last time I got eggs it was £3 for 30 value eggs from Asda, they were a git to separate, taste disgusting and when OneOn do 2.27kg of whey iso for £30 I think "why bother?"

I get cost is an issue but this isn't a cheap sport in the first place :-/


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

AaronHudson said:


> I don't know. Last time I got eggs it was £3 for 30 value eggs from Asda, they were a git to separate, taste disgusting and when OneOn do 2.27kg of whey iso for £30 I think "why bother?"
> 
> I get cost is an issue but this isn't a cheap sport in the first place :-/


I agree that whey is a lot cheaper than protein from real food though which is why a lot of people use it as a crutch. Raw eggs are just silly most of the time and taste rank... And as for it did Rocky no harm it was a movie.. Never know if it gave him the sh1ts do we lol! Plus Stallione built his physique on a cocktail of nutrition and roids not lots of raw eggs..


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> I agree that whey is a lot cheaper than protein from real food though which is why a lot of people use it as a crutch. Raw eggs are just silly most of the time and taste rank... *And as for it did Rocky no harm it was a movie.. Never know if it gave him the sh1ts do we lol*! Plus Stallione built his physique on a cocktail of nutrition and roids not lots of raw eggs..


Haha - very true! :thumb:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Scramble the ****ers, takes less than 5 mins from cracking your first egg to munching.

Pyrex jug, crack 4 or 5 eggs, dash of milk, whisk and bung straight in the microwave for 3-4mins, then eat.

Raw eggs are dog****.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

An even quicker way is to just boil 30 at a time peel the shells keep them in an air tight tub in the fridge. Take one out 2 bites egg inside you, 1 bite if you have a big mouth.. I put the whole thing in lol. Now I await the penis jokes..


----------

